# Winter Park, Co



## Dill508 (Jul 13, 2011)

Went to Winter Park this last winter and it was amazing!!! Here is a video of my trip I made. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgkU_ZPgtpQ


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

14 inches in 24 hrs.......and you're on the groomers and in the parks.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Dill508 (Jul 13, 2011)

that was just the part that i filmed, trust me i was in the powder a lot


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

10-4.........still a :thumbsdown: for not including powder footage. Pics or it didn't happen!


----------

